# When is the next southwest meet



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

I see a lot of meets happening on the forum but none in Bristol or southwest

I no we have a monthly queens square meet

So who is up for a meet and greet


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Me please!!!!!


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Do we have a area rep to sort meets

Or can anyone do it

Let's see how many are intrested


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

maff said:


> Do we have a area rep to sort meets
> 
> Or can anyone do it
> 
> Let's see how many are intrested


Anyone can do it  There is a new bristol rep for the TTOC, but area meets are always open to all 

Someone was doing an early morning meet, but I think thats getting too busy now

J
xx


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd be up it!


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm sure there is more than 3 of us in Bristol or the southwest

So anyone up for a meet and greet on Sunday or say next sunday


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> maff said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have a area rep to sort meets
> ...


Early morning was prob me at queens square?


----------



## mrsix6 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in Falmouth anyone down this far west please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Just posted about queens square if anyone wants to come?
Possibly a bit far for Falmouth I'm afraid :-(


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

Im based in Exeter, haven't been to a meet in ages!


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Well with the light nights and summer just around the corner

If we get enough intrested we could always do a meet in devon


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I could be persuaded for that?


----------



## mrsix6 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah Falmouth seems like the end of the world at times but would like to meet up sometime 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Some info for those of you who attend the Avenue Drivers Club meetings in Queens Square.
Unfortunately I can't make it tomorrow.

1 Its the second Sunday this weekend so a reminder its the club meet as usual in Queen square . 9 am onwards not earlier as the noise annoys the residents and promotes complaints about the club .

2 introducing "ADC on tour" ! I suggest that on the last Thursday of the Month from May to September we met at the Ring o bells from 6-30 onwards . the pub has a large car park , has food on offer , hosts other car clubs and the owner is a club member . Would like to see more older classics attending as the bias seems to have swung to more modern cars . So this will start from 26th of May at 6-30 onwards and I hope many of you can make it.

http://ringobellscomptonmartin.co.uk

3 Graham Searle would like to remind you that the South Gloucestershire Show is on August 6th /7th. Last year they had over 400 vehicles and the overall show is growing into the biggest of its type in the area. Entry to the Car event is only £5 per car (including all occupants) so represents great value, as it allows entrants into the County show with all of its attractions. Visit the website: www.southglosshow.co.uk to see whats on and request a booking form or use the attached.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I might be tempted along to the ringobells one month, nice roads around there.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Keep your eyes peeled folks! Ryan and I are hoping to meet up early w/c 22/05 to decide on a place and time to meet in Bristol area and then get it up on the boards to let you know.

Any particular days/times that people would rather NOT be trying to attend? Would a breakfast club style meet at weekends be of interest? Would evenings be better? Give us preferences and we'll see what we can sort out!


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

and.....don't forget the "open" social meeting on 17th July at [email protected] project!

Try out the longest fastest zip wire in the UK and other stomach churning rides while your TT chums look on 

If you are on facebook and in either the TTamar Counties or MK1 Forum & Community groups please check out the event in there. If not PM me for further details.


----------



## Rherman22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi guy just thought I will introduce my self I'm Ryan I drive a Audi TT mk2 I'm a the regional rep for ttoc for Bristol area I am working with John Scott the Swindon rep we are going to meet up and chat about arrange meet keep u all in form cheers Ryan


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

How about meeting up at the next Wilton House breakfast meet on 26th June. Easy for some of us to meet up on the way


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

My village...Milborne Port...has its summer fete on 4th June which incorporates a car pagent, trying to build this up, so any Somerset/Dorset/Devon/Wiltshire based owners fancy a drive out and show off your car, you will be welcome !
Also 5th June is the monthly breakfast meet at Haynes Museum, been to most of these, very well attended now, starts at 9am


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

There is a meet happening Sunday or Monday if anyone is about


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

any news on upcoming meets???


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Nothing planned

Only meet is a pistonheads meet at the weighbridge inn minchinhampton the end of the month .but this is only a morning meet


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

June's meet is cancelled due to most heading for goodwood fos

So the next 1 is July 31st

When is the ring o bells meet


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Some of us are going to Totally VAG, 16-18th Sept at Crealy near Exeter. Trying to see if we can get a TTOC stand, maybe for the Sunday? 
Check out details here :- http://www.totallyvagshow.com


----------



## phoenixboy (Sep 27, 2015)

I'd be up for that!


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Could be interested in this


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

UPDATE
TTOC will have a stand on the Sunday. If you are a member you can buy a ticket through the TTOC shop. If not buy a ticket through the event Website and we'll see you there but the stand is members only.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll try make this...


----------

